

How Sears Could Have Used the Cloud to Stay Available Black Friday - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/12/03/how-sears-could-have-used-the-cloud-to-stay-available.aspx

======
jcapote
Cloudbursting? Seriously?

